# Wild Game Stock and Demi-Glace



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

I have been making wild game stock for over 20 years. I usually use deer bones, but have made it with any number of wild game animals. It yields a very rich, robust, deep flavor to any dish-especially sauces!

I have a buddy that processes deer commercially. He offered to cut the bones from 3 deer for me.

18# Cut marrow bones from 3 deer:






Placed in 3 pans to roast in 400* oven for a little over an hour...





Bones roasting nicely... I had to shuffle the pans around to get an even roast. The bottom pan was the hottest. While the bones are roasting, I cut up the mirepoix:





Roasted bones finished...





You want to roast them until the marrow ends get a little color on them...






I deglazed the pans with red wine, then everyone inda pot with 5 gallons of water, 1 TBSP. whole black peppercorns, and 6 bay leaves.











About 4 hours into the cook, I add 1 TBSP. thyme leaves and some parsley flakes. This has been cooking since noon today. I'll let it go 6~8 hours then strain an reduce to 1.5 gallons.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 17, 2019)

Thats an interesting idea, and a lot.  How do you store this?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Thats an interesting idea, and a lot.  How do you store this?


This batch will make 1.5 gallons of wild game stock. I freeze the stock in 8oz. containers.  I usually split it and take 3 quarts of the stock to reduce it down to 1.5 quarts for demi-glace. I portion the demi-glace out into 2oz. containers and freeze.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

No worrying about the fat nor the "off" flavors. When you start reducing the stock, all of the off flavors and impurities will foam up on the surface and you skim this off. What you will be left with is a rich, bold, intensely flavorful liquid that is fantabulous!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 17, 2019)

IDS, I can almost smell your stock from here,that looks deliciuos!!!!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, I can almost smell your stock from here,that looks deliciuos!!!!!!!


Thanks crazymoon! This stuff will take the flavor profile in any dish to the moon!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Recipe:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/stocks_sauces/stock_sauce35.htm

Substitute 6# of game marrow bones for the beef bones and shin meat. One deer will yield 6~8# of marrow bones, more if you use the spine and ribs.

No need to add meat, there should be enough trim left on the bones for the stock.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 17, 2019)

I love you man, will you adopt me?
Okay, seriously, you're one of a very, very few that I've seen utilize the skin of the onion.
It seems that not too many know they belong elsewhere other than the trash/compost.
Onion skins add so much to the flavor and color of stocks and soups.
Not to mention their numerous other uses and health benefits.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes indeed Chile! Onion skins are one of the traditional old world coloring agents for stocks. And you are correct; there are anti-oxidant properties contained in the dried skin of onions.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Garlic skins too Chile......


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2019)

OK folks, Here's the stock concentrated down to 1.5 gallons. I have the pot in the sink with cold water to chill the stock enough for the fat to solidify. You can see the sheen from the fat in the pic.





Here, the fat has hardened... I broke the sides down with a spoon to scoop it out.






And here is the fat...





And the stock after removing the fat. I had started filling the containers and almost forgot to take a picture...






Filling the containers. I use a metal strainer and a canning funnel to strain any remaining fat and solids from the stock.






And I have 24 cups of stock, chilling on ice in an ice chest (frig. is too full). I'll repackage and freeze tomorrow.


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes sir, pure gold. 2 questions:
What do you do with the bones after making the stock?
And have you found a purpose for the fat?

That stock looks delicious. When is technology gonna catch up so we can smell over the web? Ha.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> What do you do with the bones after making the stock?



Garden


Tex1911 said:


> And have you found a purpose for the fat?


No. I do not save it.


----------

